# Looking forward to bow season



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Set our cams out last sunday and pulled the cards today. I told my son Braedin that if i didnt get a arrow in him the first part of Bow season, he was have his chance during youth gun and regular gun season. He said hed throw my bowtech off the bluff!!!!!







He doesnt understand how valuable his life really is lol...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She's a beaut.!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep..he's a beaut 4 sure.

But I like the one in the back ground.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice deer for sure !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> She's a beaut.!!


She?









Lovely looking buck.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I can see many sleepless nights in your future.... LOL That one keep me up trying to figure him out !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> She?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knew that would get your goat.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I just guessed you'd made a typing error!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

When does your archery season start SMY ?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

on a call said:


> yep..he's a beaut 4 sure.
> 
> But i like the one in the back ground.


what????!!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> When does your archery season start SMY ?


 September 15th


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yep..he's a beaut 4 sure.
> 
> But I like the one in the back ground.


That's a tree with limbs Brian ! ( he's drinking again)


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> That's a tree with limbs Brian ! ( he's drinking again)


When did he stop?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

For awhile..... He said it was the worst hour of his life. LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I know how you feel about being ready for bowseason. I am pumped and excited about mine. I have had my cameras out for about a month but mostly what I have gotten is bear pictures. I do have a bear tag tho. What I really want is elk pictures. Next time I go out I am gonna move my camera to a more elky spot. The last time I was driving up to check my cameras I saw a real nice bull that I would be happy to take. My season starts on August 27 but A younger brother of mine was fool enough to set that day as his wedding day! I will be giving him and his bride a hard time about that for the rest of their life. Anyways, I have a local 3D archery shoot to go to this weekend so maybe it will help curb my excitement and give me a chance to shoot in different situations.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wish you well in your bow seasons Ruger but how's the internet problem, where are those bear photo's!?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> For awhile..... He said it was the worst hour of his life. LOL


Yeah I made it with flying colors though....Hello, my name is Brian and I __________


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

showmeyote said:


> I told my son Braedin that if i didnt get a arrow in him the first part of Bow season, he was have his chance during youth gun and regular gun season. ]


Man, thats just setting yourself up for sabotage! He is gonna be peeing on your hunting boots! lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Too funny !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Kelseystill.

All I get are red x's kelseystill,no pics


----------



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)

18 days and a wake up here n New Mexico!!! Watched a nice 6*6 bull destroy an innocent sapling lastnight!! Ha!! Good huntin fellas!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you put a tracker on him ?


----------

